# شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2007)

ترنيمة ابن العدرا





ياريت الى عندة الالبوم كامل يرفعة لان الصوت جميل جداجدا وفوق الوصف

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Ebn EL 3dra.mp3*

هات اسم الشريط طيب يا مايكل علشان اعرف اجيبه ​


----------



## Michael (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Ebn EL 3dra.mp3*

ما لو انا كنت اعرف كنت جيبتة :smil13:


----------



## nashat_shosho (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: Ebn EL 3dra.mp3*

ترنيمة جميلة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ginajoojoo (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بداية جديدة*

الترنيمة فعلا جميلة .. والشريط بتاعها كله رائع..ميرسى يامايكل انك نبهتنا ليه
الشريط اسمه رجل الايمان ""عن القديس ابونا سمعان الاخميمى تلميذ الانبا توماس السائح""
الشريط بصوت "فريق بداية جديدة"





لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/4261373/4668447a/_-__.html

الترانيم الموجوده بالشريط
المقدمة
ضاقت الدنيا قصادى
السلام لك يامريم
قلت التمجيد
رجل الايمان
طوباك ياابونا سمعان
ياعدرا يا امى
ياشفيعة لكل الناس
*بالاضافة الى ترنيمة ابن العدرا* 

باذن ربنا يعجبكو...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

تم تعديل عنوان الموضوع 
الف شكر يا جينا دايما تاعبينك معانا 
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*



oesi_no قال:


> تم تعديل عنوان الموضوع
> الف شكر يا جينا دايما تاعبينك معانا
> سلام ونعمه​



ميرسى يا جورج.. ومافيش تعب ولا حاجة انا عنيا للمنتدى وكل اعضائه
ربنا يبارك خدمتك معانا...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بداية جديدة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> الترنيمة فعلا جميلة .. والشريط بتاعها كله رائع..ميرسى يامايكل انك نبهتنا ليه
> الشريط اسمه رجل الايمان ""عن القديس ابونا سمعان الاخميمى تلميذ الانبا توماس السائح""
> الشريط بصوت "فريق بداية جديدة"
> 
> ...



:fun_lol:

شكرا ليكى كثير جداجدا :new8:​


----------



## Michael (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

تم رفع ترنيمة ابن العدرا على حساب *ginajoojoo

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/4261373/4668447a/_-__.html

*Ebn EL 3dra.mp3​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

ميرسى يا مايكل انت و جينا على الترانيم الجميلة 

ربنا يعوضكم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*



Michael قال:


> تم رفع ترنيمة ابن العدرا على حساب *ginajoojoo
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/4261373/4668447a/_-__.html
> 
> *Ebn EL 3dra.mp3​



ميرسى كتيير يا مايكل على المتابعة ..وكل سنة وانت طي​ب


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى يا مايكل انت و جينا على الترانيم الجميلة
> 
> ربنا يعوضكم​



الشكر لمايكل اللى نبهنا للشريط ..وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر​


----------



## hmsg2000 (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

شكرا على الترانيم بجد رائعة


----------



## Michael (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*



ginajoojoo قال:


> الشكر لمايكل اللى نبهنا للشريط ..وكل سنة وانتى طيبة يا قمر​





الشكر ليكى لاحضارك ورفعك للترانيم الجميلة دى.

عجبانى قوى ترنيمة ضاقت:smil12:


----------



## anton_2012 (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

حلو قوى قوى الشريط ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ga_shetoos (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

جااامد بجد   ...............   شكرآآآآآآليكو


----------



## lion2700 (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بدايه جديدة*

شكرا علىالشريط


----------



## starbob (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا على الالبوم الهايل


----------



## love1jesus (20 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة بأسم ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح
احب اضيف بس اضافة صغيرة ان الفريق ده انشأه خادم اسمه ادوارد هاني والمرنمة ماري هاني والمرنمة مريم عماد ادوارد من كفر الزيات وهما دلوقت مسافرين بره مصر ومحتاجين لصلواتكم كلكم 
وارجو اضافة اسم المرنمين علي الشريط لاكمال البركة

الرب يبارك الخدمة وابناءها الرب معكم كل حين​


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

Thank you


----------



## hany_9996 (11 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا كتير كتير


----------



## nader nessim (27 يناير 2009)

ميرسى ليك


----------



## mimi gamil (29 يناير 2009)

ميرسي كتييير علي الترنيمة وميرسي لginajoo joo علي الشريط وجاري التحميل


----------



## PoNA ELLY (29 يناير 2009)

thank you


----------



## SALVATION (29 يناير 2009)

_مشكوريييييييييييييييين
يسوع يبارك عملكم​_


----------



## coco333 (3 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى على الشريط الجميل دة 
ربنا يعوضكم كل خير*


----------



## bishoy j m (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا كتير يا جينا جوجو علي الشريط و ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااا يا مايكل


----------



## aida_zikrey (17 يوليو 2009)

*رد: شريط رجل الايمان لفريق بداية جديدة*

ترنيمة ضاقت حلوة جدا لكن ترنيمه ابن العدرا الصولو وحش جدا ومخارج الالفاظ مش مظبوطة خاصة حرف العين وطريقة الترنيمة قريبة للاغاني الشعبية وغير كده انها متاخد جزء من لحن ضاقت فيها وده رأيى بكل امانة


----------

